# Severums and plants



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

Are there any plants that Severums don't eat or people can recommend Ã¢â‚¬â€œ I understand some floating plants are OK?


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

i had luck with floating anubias. someone reccomended java fern to me... my sev treated java fern like halloween candy


----------



## michelle767 (Jun 17, 2004)

I've never had luck with sev's and plants, though I've heard of some who have. Even anubias get bites taken out of them occasionally. They must not taste good, because it's just a bite here and there, but of course over a couple of weeks it adds up.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Tank saze matters. The larger the tank the better the chance you'll have with plants...


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

my tank is 54x24x24...


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I can't say what they will not eat. I will vouch for them being a way to get rid of plants you don't want. I was raising quite a crop of hydrilla until I found it is prohibited to possess in Texas. I'm feeding it to my severum and they eat about a plant a week that I had growing in cups. Mow them off at the top of the cup.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Plastic plants usually do well with severums. Seriously, though, you might save live plants from predation if you give them an alternative, such as romaine lettuce.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Britnick said:


> my tank is 54x24x24...


Tank Not big enough... No plants for you... You go home now, you been here for hours... :lol:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

John Pinette much TFG? :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Only on thursdays....


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

My experience with severums and plants...
plant is to severum as I am to China buffet


----------



## AnThRaXx (Apr 21, 2008)

*** got 7 in my planted 55... with festivums as well. with plans to move em to a newer 56 column setup... (also planted) thus far they dont eat plants at all. in fact they use them to hide in at night from what *** noticed. i guess its all about what the fish grow up with maybe? maybe its not all instinct. because my festivums only eat my lily plant leaves... thats all they touch.


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

i have two full grown severums and they have been with plants since they where small and neither of them mess with the plants there in with.


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

It depends on the individual fish, but in general, severums love to eat and pull up plants. My rotkeil actually acts like an oscar and moves around the decor in his tank to suit his liking, digs in the sand, and any plant (plastic or real) gets ripped up. Maybe mine just has bad manners, but I wouldn't recommend trying plants unless you don't mind losing your newly purchased plants if they get shredded.


----------

